# Hoover fishing below the dam



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

Hoover is just below overflow, which means water will be released. This is the time fish will be below the dam in the honey hole. I do not fish there which is why I am posting this. Hoover has been up to 12 ft. low since August but with the run off and rain will be at full pool shortly and water coming over, this is the time to fish. If the siren goes off get out of the water or climb a tree, usually a rescue or two each year.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

You just had to post this didn't you....thought I was going to have the honey hole all to myself


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

just trying to keep it safe is all, good luck to those who go take a partner an be safe


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Decent amount flowing over now! Didnt see any saugeyes though


----------



## Capital outdoorsman (Mar 27, 2006)

Tried last night for an hour. My "hoover honey hole" streak continues. No bites. I think I've tried that spot 30 times now, with most being during high water, and not 1 fish. In fact I've only seen a handful of fish caught out of there by anyone. But I will still go back because I live so close and i'm determined.


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

before i got my boat i'd fish that hole every weekend..and did GREAT year round....but here's some thing that people don't think when they let water over the dam...
this time of year the water is cold...so the fish are deep..real deep... you'r not going to get that much fish over the dam this time of year..now in the spring when they release water its on like donky kong!!! now the flow will bring fish up creek but this time of year it's hard to catch fish in the hole...good luck and have fun!!


----------

